# what would be the better package?



## markyboy14 (Nov 28, 2016)

hi

all what would be the better package for sound quality and hometheatre use for action films the rbh prime elevation series speakers or the roger sound labs cg24 speaker package thanks


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Can you link to what you're looking at?

I can't seem to find RBH Prime Elevation... Do you mean SVS Prime Elevation?


----------



## markyboy14 (Nov 28, 2016)

hi Tony I mean the rbh impressions series vs the roger sound labs cg24 5.1 package thanks


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Tough one... I've read the Roger Sound Labs CG24 is a solid speaker line with excellent performance for the price... have no experience withe RBH speakers.


----------

